# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Πρόβλημα σε Neovo F-317

## olorin

Γεια σας.Σε μια οθόνη Neovo F-417 υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα...Δεν εμφανίζει σωστά τα χρώματα....Είναι πολύ ασπρουλιάρικη με κουκίδες η οθόνη και τρέμει..Δεν έχει να κάνει με την κάρτα γραφικών του pc γιατι τη τσέκαρα και σε άλλα pc...Επισης άλλαξα και το καλώδιο VGA...Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ούτε από κει...Τσέκαρα και τις ρυθμίσεις απο το μενού της, όλα καλά.....Δείτε μια εικόνα:



Έγινε ολικό recap αλλά δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά...Δείτε μια εικόνα με τις πλακέτες:



Έχετε καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## olorin

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;

----------


## UV.

είναι καθαρά θέμα lvds και όχι τροφοδοτικού (τσάμπα έκανες recap)
1. δες για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στο VLSI 
γιατί όπως φαίνεται από την φωτο που έχεις η πλακέτα από πράσινη έγινε καφέ από την θερμότητα γύρω από το τσιπ
2. δες για κακή επαφή στο φλεξ που πάει στο πάνελ
μπορείς να ανανεώσεις τις κολλήσεις; (γίνεται με απλό καλό κολλητήρι)  :Επιθετικός:

----------


## olorin

> είναι καθαρά θέμα lvds και όχι τροφοδοτικού (τσάμπα έκανες recap)
> 1. δες για ψυχρές κολλήσεις στο VLSI 
> γιατί όπως φαίνεται από την φωτο που έχεις η πλακέτα από πράσινη έγινε καφέ από την θερμότητα γύρω από το τσιπ
> 2. δες για κακή επαφή στο φλεξ που πάει στο πάνελ
> μπορείς να ανανεώσεις τις κολλήσεις; (γίνεται με απλό καλό κολλητήρι)


Δεν πειράζει...πυκνωτές υπάρχουν.... :Rolleyes: 
Το καφέ έγινε γιατί <<έψησα λίγο τα τσιπάκια>> με αέρα μήπως υπήρχε καμιά κακή κόλληση αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά.Θα τσεκάρω το flex cable και θα περάσω νεες κολλησεις και θα σου πω τι έγινε....

----------


## olorin

Πέρασα ξανά όλες τις κολλήσεις και ξαναέβαλα καλά το flex cable αλλά δεν φαίνεται καμιά διαφορά...

----------

